# winter pictures !!!!!



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

here is a space for any and all winter pictures
:run:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

waiting for my pictures to load to my computer


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's a good idea with so many of us getting snow right now... even in places that never get it!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Our snow is mostly melted now... so our winter pictures won't be nearly as "wintery".







I will still take a few soon though!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

here are mine from yesterday it is not snowing today but we have a layer of 6 inches


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

and more


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the Herford is my heifer Courtney
the Guernsey is my calf/steer Banksy
the goat with the green collar is my doe Fancy
the goat with the scarf thing on is my doeling Fiona


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.

So cold, but beautiful.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you
today it is in the 40s surprisingly and it feels super warm ( super warm-warm enough to have 3 thick layers:lolgoat: instead of four).


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

A lot of you won't believe it but this was yesterday. With the fires and windstorm raging in the mountains, this is what it is like on the coast. Only an hour drive from the trouble spots. This is the farmers kids saying good night to the sun.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

wow
lol adorable


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

it hasn't snowed hear yet, but hears some from years past, before my horse went to his new home...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Love, love, love all these pictures! And who doesn't love a sweet little naked baby booty! When my 16 y/o was still in diapers (i promise it wasn't recent) he would take his diaper off and run around smacking his rear end saying "booty, booty, booty...". Booty became his nickname until he got old enough to really complain. I still call him that sometimes but get the evil eye for it. Lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

spidy1 what is this. it looks soo cool. love the pictures


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a yucca...sorta like this one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute. :haha:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

These are awesome  My sister got several cool pics during the snow, I need to get them downloaded.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh i have a yucca It is in a green house tho so it doesn't get snow. it looks so pretty.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, some pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awesome pics! They look so pretty in the snow!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Suzanne, those are beautiful pictures. What do goats do in the snow?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> Suzanne, those are beautiful pictures. What do goats do in the snow?


Mine mostly just ignore it. Lol.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Here are some winter pics from this year so far! We haven't had a ton of snow yet (which I'm happy about), but it's been below freezing for a few weeks now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them, so cute.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

omg they are so cute


----------

